

Are you going to buy the new macbook pro (2013) and why? - ericthegoodking

Apple is about to release a new mac-book pro, i myself have been waiting for it . Do you think it will be a good investment if i purchase the new mac-book pro 2013?
======
johnmurch
Yes - been over 3 years since last laptop - way over due

~~~
ericthegoodking
Great :)

